# fall kids



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

just some pics i took of my kiddos today.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

What adorable boys! Great pictures!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow, four handsome boys!!!
Carole


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tritia!!! My what handsome boys you have!!!! thanks for sharing the fall photos. You sure know how to pick perfect pups and breed beautiful offspring!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

They are so handsome! 
Great photos! I love them all!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What great pictures Tritia, your boys are adorable.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a great looking group! Great pictures too!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Tritia, your pictures are stunning! Your boys are getting bigger, my gosh. They are beautiful boys.  I really love how they each have their own character shining through the pictures, with the way they stand, look and smile. It must never be a dull day at your house! lol


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks everyone. and yep...it's chaos at our house 
actually..it's not too bad. they're really, really good boys.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What wonderful photos Tritia! Your boys are all so good looking and Marj is right, you can see each individual personality coming through. Very soon you're going to have the girls lining up (if they aren't already)!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Cause I feel bad I didn't get a good shot of my 6.5 yr old. Here's a pic of a page in a magazine he was in last month. He's been in a few, as has my 4 yr old. All modeling for a clothing boutique.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, Tricia, you boys are all so good-looking; love their dark hair and eyes....are they (especially the ones that model) getting at all stuck up, because they look so good? Or are they just all boys, that happen to get in the camera's eye sometimes?

It looks like you had fun staging the photos...I'm envious...my kids are all grown.

Sheri


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Very handsome boys Tritia. The high school girls will be swarming all over your house in a few years!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Tritia, your boys are gorgeous. Love the pictures!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh my gosh, Tritia..when I was just on page one I thought your boys were sooo photogenic.. Geeez they are a handsome crew!

I hope your prepared for beating the girls off....ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Absolutely adorable boys.!! Thanks for sharing those cuties with us.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Wow, Tricia, you boys are all so good-looking; love their dark hair and eyes....*are they (especially the ones that model) getting at all stuck up, because they look so good*? Or are they just all boys, that happen to get in the camera's eye sometimes?
> 
> It looks like you had fun staging the photos...I'm envious...my kids are all grown.
> 
> Sheri


LOL..no, they're pretty grounded. If anything, I've got a couple that are pretty insecure. The guy that I refer to as my "lil' hottie", lol..in the red shirt. He's in desperate need of braces. Thus the reason he's got his mouth closed tight in each pic. The girls LOVE him, though. He's pretty shy, and could really care less about them. My oldest gets picked on for his ears (I promised him he'll grow into them  ). Last month was when the magazines started coming out. First, it was my 6 yr old. He got quite the kick out of all the attention. People coming up to us at least 2, 3 times a day. Saying they saw his pic. (a couple ads were in the local Kid Directory)
But, he was never braggy about it. Now my 4 yr old is in an ad, and that boy..:frusty: He tried to take one of the mags with him into Wal-mart the other day. Just to show the cashiers and the "meat dude", ROFL! He saw the attention big brother got, and couldn't be happier that it's all about him this time.

Here's Asher, top left. In the horrid red and white striped shirt that says "we will not be silenced" ound:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, they are a real good looking bunch! Now, isn't it time to add a girl to the batch? 

Ha!

Sheri


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Great photos! I kept thinking one was my favorite until I'd get to the next!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Great pics of your handsome crew. You must have a lot of fun at your house!!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

What handsome young men... I really love the one of them on the steps and the one of them "walking away" (I find "walking away" shots really intriguing, for some reason.)

Ok... I missed page two of this thread somehow... and am editing my post to say, girl, you better buy yourself a BIG old stick... your gonna need it to beat the girls off of that handsome crew!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Great pictures Tritia!! Your boys are beautiful.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tritia, what fun!!! I *love* the second (or was it the third?) photo of them leaning agains the trunk of the tree. BTW, tell your son that big ears never hurt Clark Gable. May he have the same measure of success . . . and adoration.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

WOW, what a GREAT looking group!!!!! All boys too, that is all we have in our group too! I have 1 son and 2 boy dogs, my brother has 2 sons and 3 boy dogs!!!!!! Trita - your boys are VERY handsome!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Those boys are so darn handsome! Your pictures are great!


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow! that is awesome! And great pics....4 boys YIKES!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone 

And shari, um...no to adding a girl, lol. I happen to like being married   And another kiddo would probably set dh running.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Love you pictures, Tritia. Your boys are really photogenic and so cute!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Tritia,

Your boys are so handsome, great pictures.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness Tritia, your boys are so handsome!! What a lovely family you have! I thought that I had it bad with 2 boys - wow 4!!!! And "famous" ones to boot??? My youngest was the quiet boy, shy boy, and the girls swarmed around him too!! Here is a picture of mine, all grown up!! It sounds like your guys are going to grow to be fine young men!!!


PS - So glad you are back!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

What handsome boys you both have. I have two girls, 12 & 20. Maybe I should show them this thread. :wink: Laurie my daughter is looking for a nice young man.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Laurie, dare I say you have a couple of hotties there yourself!  

Paige, my oldest just turned 12. If he rolls his eyes at me one more time, he may not see 13, lol. He really is a very good boy. But, the attitude has started. And I'm not likin' it too much.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes, my girl has the attitude also, but I have just as much attitude. :biggrin1:

The bad new is it's just starting, the good new is it does get better, but not before it get's worse. :frusty:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Very handsome boys Tritia-I can see why they model as they are very striking young men. I grew up with 3 older brothers---I know the chaois!ound:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Paige said:


> Yes, my girl has the attitude also, but I have just as much attitude. :biggrin1:
> 
> The bad new is it's just starting, the good new is it does get better, but not before it get worse. :frusty:


Yea, that's why I couldn't take a girl. I'm enough hormones for this house


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Tritia said:


> Laurie, dare I say you have a couple of hotties there yourself!
> 
> Paige, my oldest just turned 12. If he rolls his eyes at me one more time, he may not see 13, lol. He really is a very good boy. But, the attitude has started. And I'm not likin' it too much.


Tritia,
I thought it was hard to have three boys there is no way I could handle another. Your boys are very handsome.

I know exactly what you mean about the eye roll. My oldest is 13 and almost everyday I have to ask him if he wants to live to see 14. aahhh the teenage stage. The attitude is what is about to do me in, like asking him to do something and five minutes later he is just starting to get around to it. We keep telling him when you get a job to earn money and you boss ask you to do something, you best do right then and there or else you may not have a job by the next day. And again we get the roll of the eye and the click of the tongue along with the sigh.

Some day I want to just slap that attitude right out of him:frusty:

And Laurie your boys are vey hansome young men


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Tritia and Laurie, you've got so good looking sons there. Great pictures!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Tritia said:


> Yea, that's why I couldn't take a girl. I'm enough hormones for this house


How about a daughter-in-law in about 20 years?? Piper's about the same age as your little model...she'll be 7 in December. And coincidentally, she's also done some modeling for a local clothing store for a Family & Kids magazine. Sorry for the crappy pic, but it was the best I could do.

Laurie, your boys are very good looking...how do you deal with the girlfriends? Mine are too young for me to worry about that now, but gosh...I sure hope I like the girls they bring home.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm late to the thread...OMG! Your boys are so handsome and your pics are fabulous! You are such a good photographer, Tritia! The light is so wonderful in your pictures. I just can't get over how handsome your boys are. It's not just that they are traditionally handsome either, they just have such an appealing quality about them. That just sounds goofy, I know, I guess what I mean is their personalities shine through, I can tell they are good boys, I can see their humor in their eyes, I look at them and I know I would LIKE them.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, Tritia, no wonder they have the 'look' of models, they ARE models!! ound: I love all the pics of your sons. You want eye-rolling and attitude, come take my daughter from me for a while. PLEASE!!! :frusty: Omg, it's bad. :jaw:


Laurie, great photo of your two sons! How old are they again? Such handsome young men.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Tritia,

What a beautiful photo of your human boys! They definitely look like brothers!!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

WOW what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Tritia, the mouth or attitude starts at a young age with some kids (my oldest) and sometimes never comes at all (my youngest). It does get worse before it gets better but I always felt that if you dont let them get away with it, they will learn and become nice young men! My two are 21 and 18 and the girlfriend info is an issue always. Some I love, some I dont like too much, but yoiu cant say much or they will do "exactly" what you dont want him to do. My oldest has had 2 serioius relationships, 2 years long each, but is single again & happy. Youngest hasnt made it out of 4 month relationships but thats ok, I havent liked his girlfriends yet  Your guys look like they are certainly going to have LOTS of girls chasing them!! Just dont sweat the small stuff - My Mom always said that - and she was right!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Kim, your daughter is a cutie! 

And thanks again everyone for your nice comments. 

Laurie, I hear ya about stopping them while they're young. I was super mouthy, because I got away with it. My kids do NOT. Sure, I've let my oldest test the waters here and there. Because with four boys, I run a VERY tight ship. I have to. We walk in a restaurant and people get up and leave, just because they think they're going to be running around and jumping in the tables. But, since they were very little, we've taught them "when and where". Meaning, ok..act like a kid at home. But, be a human in public, school, etc. Almost every time we go somewhere, (and people stay and not run off) we get comments on how well behaved the boys are. 
They've not once had a problem at school. Never seen the inside of a principal's office, unless it's for an award. Last month, I had two get "student of the month". Month before, the other one. Kyle just made it into the Spelling Bee yesterday, and quiz bowl for his GT class. Teachers love and adore each one, down to the little guy.
This sounds like a horrid brag. But, darn it..I'm proud of them. I worked the 4/5 yr old nursery last month at church. The same age that my youngest is. And we haven't returned  The kids were sooooo bad. Tipping over tables, throwing things, hitting. I was told "it's normal". Um, no..it's not. I won't let my son be part of that group. Just not a fan of bratty kids.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

EMarie said:


> WOW what kind of camera do you use?


nikon D70
several yrs old now. i'm in need of a new one.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Tritia said:


> nikon D70
> several yrs old now. i'm in need of a new one.


Love that camera!! Which camera are you thinking about getting?
Sally


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I know what you mean Tritia. I've been strict, but not too much, and it shows. My kids know how to behave anywhere! I've taken them many places where you see the eye roll of the other patrons when you come in...NEVER had a problem though! The first time they misbehaved somewhere I took them out and they were punished.

DH and I had an anniversary dinner ruined at our favorite restaurant because of two children who were allowed to run around wild while their parents ate. This wasn't the type of restaurant that has a kids menu so you'd think they would get the hint! When we go there we usually take our time with wine and apps, dinner and dessert but not that night. We ordered our food, ate and left. We told the manager but he didn't know what to do either.

Church is another issue, I'm amazed at what parents will let their kids do! You're only in there for about an hour!

Your boys are all gorgeous! I applaud you for teaching them how to behave properly.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> I know what you mean Tritia. I've been strict, but not too much, and it shows. My kids know how to behave anywhere! I've taken them many places where you see the eye roll of the other patrons when you come in...NEVER had a problem though! The first time they misbehaved somewhere I took them out and they were punished.
> 
> DH and I had an anniversary dinner ruined at our favorite restaurant because of two children who were allowed to run around wild while their parents ate. This wasn't the type of restaurant that has a kids menu so you'd think they would get the hint! When we go there we usually take our time with wine and apps, dinner and dessert but not that night. We ordered our food, ate and left. We told the manager but he didn't know what to do either.
> 
> ...


I told our pastor how rotten that group was. He already knew, because they can't get anyone to work that age. And it's to the point, they may have to stop offering that class during service. He said those parents probably aren't even religious, just needing a break from their kids ound:


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

You must use the b&w photos of them walking away as a holiday card! You are a great photographer.


----------

